# Quintero Maduro Belicoso!!! Pics



## ilovecl-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

Here is the box that arrived today! I am splitting this one and cannot wait to spark one of em up! These were bought strictly because of blind cigar tasting # 104!!! It was a very good stick and I could not wait to find out what it was. Well now I know!!!


----------



## RGianelli (Jul 20, 2007)

Those look AWSOME!!!!!


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

Never tried one but they look great.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Those are great looking cigars.


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

Very nice! I usually say how about a review...but fortunately there are a number of reviews for that cigar in the blind tasting panel reviews.


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Nice - looks like a lovely stick man. Guess I should mosey over to the review section to check these out!


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

how is this stick?? I have a few, but yet to spark them...


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Squid doesn't really like the Quintero's that much. I mean they're okay, but when I talk on my iphone while driving my iJaguar and wearing an iArmani suit, I prefer something else... <G>


----------



## havanitascigars-cl (Apr 29, 2007)

Quintero Maduro is one of my faves. A nice chocolate flavor and a good smoke. Love 'em. I just received a box of them this week also. It has become one of my mainstays and is always in one of my humis.


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

whoa never seen those before, they look tasty.
is there really 20 in that small box?


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

This really makes me happy that our panels could lead you to such a great cigar for a great price. Enjoy and keep us posted!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

architeuthis said:


> Squid doesn't really like the Quintero's that much. I mean they're okay, but when I talk on my iphone while driving my iJaguar and wearing an iArmani suit, I prefer something else... <G>


Oh Smack---you have a suit---he! he!


----------



## silentjon (Apr 19, 2007)

I can't wait to get these John!!


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

Looks great. I just love looking at all the pictures of good looking cigars. Thanks, John, for letting us see them. Yummmm...


----------



## silentjon (Apr 19, 2007)

Stogie said:


> This really makes me happy that our panels could lead you to such a great cigar for a great price. Enjoy and keep us posted!


There are a couple of cigars that I just reviewed that I can't wait to find out what they are.


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

architeuthis said:


> Squid doesn't really like the Quintero's that much. I mean they're okay, but when I talk on my iphone while driving my iJaguar and wearing an iArmani suit, I prefer something else... <G>


Don't forget your iStetson...how else would you keep the rain off your head?


----------



## ilovecl-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

Jon, I will be getting these off to you on Monday!!!


----------



## alanf (Jan 12, 2007)

It's a good looking cigar. I'll have to try one.


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

What is the price on these?


----------



## ilovecl-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

I believe the belicosos were 75 bucks for a box of 20, and the robustos are around 60-65 bucks!


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

Thanks! I got a 5er on CBID for 9 of the Robusto and could not find the price anywhere. I cannot wait to try after reading the blind reviews!


----------



## silentjon (Apr 19, 2007)

John51277 said:


> Jon, I will be getting these off to you on Monday!!!


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

That is a really nice looking cigar.  I like the box presentation and everything.


----------

